# Anyone get their chefs coat tailored? Especially thinner guys?



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm 5'9 160 lbs w/ an athletic/muscular build. Recently bought a chefs jacket as its been chilly on the line (we usually just wear light restaurant shirts).

I can deal with the torso bagginess/space, but I absolutely HATE the sleeves. Way too much material going on--I'm worried it would get into the food or on the flat top or on whatever.

Has anyone ever gotten their sleeves taken in?

Dickies chef coat off Amazon btw


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

You might consider wearing a long sleeved T-shirt and a short sleeved chefs coat--

If you want the long sleeved coat--talk to a tailor--many dry cleaning shops do that simple job.


----------



## chef pattyann (Nov 30, 2014)

You need the protection for burning on your arms and stay away from polyester it sticks to flesh. I've been food scientist, dietician, then chef for forty years and have run into about any burn situation you can think of. I buy the best coats and with the smoothest material, little drag on equipment or tools. You do what you want but safety is first issue.


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

chef pattyann said:


> You need the protection for burning on your arms and stay away from polyester it sticks to flesh. I've been food scientist, dietician, then chef for forty years and have run into about any burn situation you can think of. I buy the best coats and with the smoothest material, little drag on equipment or tools. You do what you want but safety is first issue.


I understand that obviously but I also don't want my sleeves dipping into this and that and into food and whatnot after who knows where it's been. Wore my sleeves down this weekend and I could not tell where half of the stains came from / what they are.


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

Our restaurant provides us cheapo chef coats and have worn them for years. However recently I decided to purchase my own due to that there were no smalls available and being 5'9" and 135 lbs, I felt like I was drowning in a lab coat everyday.

It was the best purchase I have made for my self at work (except for my knifes). I bought two very nice expensive size xsmall complete with pen holders on the sleeve and a tapered breast pocket so your cigs don't fall out when you bend over. 

I have the same issue with the sleeves having a lot of material with my new chef coats, my solution was to wear a thin tight hoodie underneath my coat and roll up the sleeves on my coat. I find it acceptable while working on the line and feel warm on very cold days. My crew may think its weird but its very comfortable and makes me distinguished from the rest of the cooks in there whites.

I also bought chef pants that are very comfortable but get chilly in winter, again my solution is to wear thermal pants under my work pants and this has been satisfactory to keep me warm. I also double up my socks too. I live in a very cold winter climate and isn't out of the norm for the temp to drop to -15 degrees F (sometimes to -30 degrees F) when the sun falls.


----------



## jamesallenquinn (Dec 6, 2014)

I know how you feel! I'm a tall skinny guy and it's hard for me to find chef coats that aren't super bulky. I usually go with a large, and ChefWorks coats are by far my favorite. I have long sleeves, mid sleeves and short sleeves. I almost only wear my short sleeves because it's hot on the line! I take the necessary precautions to avoid burning my arms (not sticking my whole arm into the oven, dont put wet stuff into a hot pan with oil in it, etc). I don't think I have burned my arms since I was 17 and I tried to catch a pizza that fell out of the oven haha. I burn my hands sometimes, but never my arms. And if I do burn my arms, than oh well, shit happens. I'd rather be comfortable every day than be hot and sweaty and possibly avoid a burn at some point. Id be more worried that my sleeves will catch on fire than a couple of scorched arm hairs.

Just my opinion!


----------

